# List of FTC's requirements for labels in US



## curiousity (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm looking at starting my own business here. I want to focus on high quality tees and ensure that this perception exists for the customers too. As I've meandered around on this forum (awesome forum!), it seems that I need to also do my own labels to come off as quality. Most of the links I found in earlier posts were broken, so I thought I'd post about a great webpage I found with consolidated information for the Federal Trade Commission's label requirements:

Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts


----------

